# Best Tube Combo Amp for Metal/Hardcore



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

I need a combo amp, was debating on non-tube half stack- heard a lower watt tube combo amp would be better. So im looking for a preferably 2x12 combo. 

What wold u guys reccomend - Budget is Max about 650?

Ill need it for gigging, i heard a 60 watt tube combo would be more than enough.

Thanks


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Used Peavey 5150 or 6505. Get the 212, it's US made, very substantial amp.

Don't touch Bugera.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

seconded on the peavey amps, as well as the comment about not touching the bugera. 

if you're looking for good SS amps, then randall is a shoe in, and the ibanez tbx150 would also be very appropriate sound wise for those styles. can't comment on the reliability of the ibanez amps though . . never owned one and haven't read enough user experiences to give you a estimated opinion on it's reliability

EDIT: randall offers a wide variety of power ranges for their SS amps, and the ibanez tbx150 is 150 watts into two 12's


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My Randall RX 75 with a 1-12 has been going strong for years. It has an oversize cab and amazing bottom end punch.
If your getting Miked at each event then this might be easier to get around.

Look into the line.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Andy said:


> Used Peavey 5150 or 6505. Get the 212, it's US made, very substantial amp.
> 
> Don't touch Bugera.


Totaly 100% right..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bugera fixed most of their build issues, and from what I gather they sound very good for the money - so it is an option.

The tube amp combos that are great for metal will be tough to squeeze into your budget, unfortunately.

Look into Mesa DC-5/DC-10, F-50, Nomad 50, Rectoverb, Tremoverb. Also, with a 212 or 112, if you angle it back 45 degrees you will get a much wider soundspread that will compete with most rigs. For metal, you're going to want a closed-back combo.


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok cool, so im most likely gonna get one of the peavey amps , leaning towards 5150 212 My question is I need something that would work just at band practice, then at gigs and stuff. Would this amp be capable of gigging?
www.gnamusic.biz


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to know what watt in a tube amp would be able to play a medium gig, would 60w tube amp be good? is there difference between 112 and 212 in volume? If so would a 212 60w Tube be sufficient?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Budda said:


> Bugera fixed most of their build issues, and from what I gather they sound very good for the money - so it is an option.


Although they've improved their short-term reliability, I wouldn't spend more than $100 on a Behringer product under any conditions.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

KingCore said:


> Ok cool, so im most likely gonna get one of the peavey amps , leaning towards 5150 212 My question is I need something that would work just at band practice, then at gigs and stuff. Would this amp be capable of gigging?
> www.gnamusic.biz


Capable? Oh hell yes. If you can't get a usable sound out of that amp, you should be looking at the rest of your signal chain.

60 watts is tons, too. I'm recording my band with a 100w Marshall right now, and it's stupid loud at it's sweet spot.


----------



## psychotik (Aug 29, 2006)

+1 peavey 5150 combos


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

psychotik said:


> +1 peavey 5150 combos


Best metal amp for the price. I don't know of anything else that even comes close.


----------

